# calories in 4 oz. (weighed raw) boneless, skinless chicken breast



## kate4646 (Jun 8, 2004)

In the BFFM eating charts in the back of the book, it's listed as 198 cals, but on the purdue package and on Fitday its around 100-120 calories.  Or, is the BFFM guy giving calorie counts with the skin on?  Sorry to take up your time with the random question but it's been bothering me and I'd love a final word. Thanks (again) guys!  --Kate


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Is that raw or cooked?

4 oz. Cooked is 183 cals 34G Protein, 4 Fat
4 oz. Raw is 123 cals, 23G Protein, 3G Fat


----------



## kate4646 (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi to the rescue!  raw.  Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's the sad thing............I knew that off the top of my head.  

I have no life


----------



## kate4646 (Jun 8, 2004)

naw that's just what makes you the expert!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Not an expert just someone with a touch of OCD


----------



## Nate (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is that raw or cooked?
> 
> 4 oz. Cooked is 183 cals 34G Protein, 4 Fat
> 4 oz. Raw is 123 cals, 23G Protein, 3G Fat


where'd you get those numbers?

i always thought 4 oz. cooked was a little less in the calorie department.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

They are orignally from Fitday.

Just adding the numbers makes sense.

35G Protein * 4 = 140
4G Fat * 9  = 36

Total of 176 cals.  So they are off by 7 cals.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2004)

I have heard a serving size of cooked meat is approximately the size of a deck of cards.  Is this way accurate enough to determine what 4oz of meat should look like?


----------



## m p o (Jun 9, 2004)

I know on average... 2/3 cups of ground beef is about 4 oz.

not sure about chicken though..


----------

